# sundown 3/8



## 2knees (Mar 8, 2010)

sick.  booters are up, lower ones are hittable.  Me, Grassi, Mikey1, Greg, MogulQueen and Gary were hitting gunny all afternoon.  some sick airs out there today.  got some vid but might not get it up till tomorrow.

great afternoon everybody!


----------



## bvibert (Mar 8, 2010)

2knees said:


> sick.  booters are up, lower ones are hittable.  Me, Grassi, Mikey1, Greg, MogulQueen and Gary were hitting gunny all afternoon.  some sick airs out there today.  got some vid but might not get it up till tomorrow.
> 
> great afternoon everybody!



Sounds crappy, good thing I wasn't there.


----------



## MogulQueen (Mar 8, 2010)

bvibert said:


> Sounds crappy, good thing I wasn't there.



You were skiing so fast, 2Knees didn't even realize it was you!  BTW, nice job on the jumps today.  Great day on the course today.  This is what I wait for all year!  As always, good times with the crew.  2knees, you'll do great at the BMMC with the air you were taking today!!!  See ya out there again soon!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bvibert (Mar 8, 2010)

MogulQueen said:


> You were skiing so fast, 2Knees didn't even realize it was you!  BTW, nice job on the jumps today.  Great day on the course today.  This is what I wait for all year!  As always, good times with the crew.  2knees, you'll do great at the BMMC with the air you were taking today!!!  See ya out there again soon!!!!!!!!!



Yeah, that must be it. 8)  Thanks for the compliment.  I was just happy that I got the nerves up to hit the jump at all.  My last run I almost cleared the transition, hit right on the edge...  You seemed to be having no problems getting plenty of air and a nice spread.


----------



## Greg (Mar 8, 2010)

2knees said:


> got some vid but might not get it up till tomorrow.



You better get that up tonight, son. I think you might have captured some of the best laffy spaffies of my poser mogul skiing career this afternoon. :lol:

Seriously, Gunbarrel is *incredible *right now.


----------



## MR. evil (Mar 8, 2010)

Sounds like you guys had a great day. I hope I can get out of work early either Wed or Thurs for some practice.


----------



## 2knees (Mar 8, 2010)

bvibert said:


> Sounds crappy, good thing I wasn't there.



wtf, yesterday i forgot jeff and today you.  I'm getting freakin senile.


----------



## MR. evil (Mar 8, 2010)

2knees said:


> wtf, yesterday i forgot jeff and today you.  I'm getting freakin senile.



Were you able to use that pass?


----------



## Greg (Mar 8, 2010)

Okay, I'll keep it brief, and let the pics do the talking, but everyone was killing it today. Super soft snow, great lines, sick booters, awesome bunch of people to ski with. Made ducking out of work totally worth it.

One comment. 2knees was going off and spreading the old school cheese on thick. Dude - you were fucking rad today (yep, taking my potty mouth pass for this one). Pics:

*This is Gunbarrel:*






*2knees daffy:*





*MogulQueen looking solid:*





*Epic mid-mountain lines:*










*More Velveeta:*





*Solid:*





*Super Man, gmcunni:*





*Monster MogulQueen Spreader:*





*Nasty!*


----------



## Greg (Mar 8, 2010)

*bvibert, killing it:*





*The crew and the view:*





*Iron X:*





*super spread:*





*The return of "The Hulk":*





*Sick lower lines:*


----------



## bvibert (Mar 8, 2010)

Greg said:


> *Nasty!*



The effing Terminator right there.  That's a great shot, you look like all business there Pat.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 8, 2010)

Thanks for getting those shots Greg, your camera takes nice pictures!

I always like looking at pictures of myself skiing.  I felt like I was more upright than I look in that picture, I guess it's something I should be working on more.  At least I'm looking ahead and not at my skis. 8)

Sorry I never ended up getting those shots of you on the kicker like you wanted....


----------



## bvibert (Mar 8, 2010)

2knees said:


> wtf, yesterday i forgot jeff and today you.  I'm getting freakin senile.



That's alright I kind of blend in, so it's easy to forget about me...


----------



## Grassi21 (Mar 8, 2010)

The caption for this shot should be, "I'm coming for you mondeo."


----------



## Greg (Mar 8, 2010)

Grassi21 said:


> The caption for this shot should be, "I'm coming for you mondeo."



:lol:

Mikey Moseley awoke the sleeping dragon, that's for sure. :lol:


----------



## Grassi21 (Mar 8, 2010)

i'm spent.  ripper day for sure.


----------



## MogulQueen (Mar 8, 2010)

Great pictures Greg!  You really made us look like we are serious contenders.  Watch out non-Sundown folks, the locals are steppin' up this year!  BTW, that picture of snow flying in 2Knees face is awesome.  It doesn't get any better than that!  Sweet day.


----------



## frankm938 (Mar 8, 2010)

MogulQueen said:


> Great pictures Greg!  You really made us look like we are serious contenders.  Watch out non-Sundown folks, the locals are steppin' up this year!  BTW, that picture of snow flying in 2Knees face is awesome.  It doesn't get any better than that!  Sweet day.



nice spread MQ!!  must have been all that jump training on conclusion.
it looks like they built trannies this year...  or is that some sort of illusion?


----------



## bvibert (Mar 8, 2010)

Yeah, they built big trannies into the course with the cat as they were seeding it.  It came out really well!.


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 8, 2010)

Greg said:


>



so fast he needs GS race poles :lol:


----------



## MogulQueen (Mar 8, 2010)

frankm938 said:


> nice spread MQ!!  must have been all that jump training on conclusion.
> it looks like they built trannies this year...  or is that some sort of illusion?



The training this weekend definately helped.  Thanks!  What the heck are trannies?  Is that a spelling error or am I just loser who doesn't know ski lingo.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 8, 2010)

MogulQueen said:


> The training this weekend definately helped.  Thanks!  What the heck are trannies?  Is that a spelling error or am I just loser who doesn't know ski lingo.



Transitions; the landing areas they built into the course this year.  At least I think that's what he's asking about.  Otherwise I'm as clueless as you are.


----------



## frankm938 (Mar 8, 2010)

MogulQueen said:


> The training this weekend definately helped.  Thanks!  What the heck are trannies?  Is that a spelling error or am I just loser who doesn't know ski lingo.



transitions.  the landing area after the jump so it isnt as harsh.


----------



## kingslug (Mar 8, 2010)

Damn..you got a hell of a course over there!!!!


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 8, 2010)

great day out there today. Weather looks similar for next couple of days, GET TO SUNDOWN if you can, you won't regret it.

some nice air you threw there Pat!


----------



## severine (Mar 8, 2010)

Looks like you guys had a great time!

Pat - How'd you manage to line your ski up perfectly the tree in that daffy shot? :lol:


----------



## Greg (Mar 8, 2010)

severine said:


> Looks like you guys had a great time!



One of those days when everyone decided to step it up a notch. Great crew and basically perfect bumps. Can't get better than that.


----------



## Trev (Mar 8, 2010)

Looking good guys/gals!


Can't wait to hit some air on those things Thursday !!!


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 8, 2010)

Got in a couple solo hours this evening, I had a couple good runs and even more bad ones. Bottom line is that I just need to man up and just let them go and not worry about my speed. When everything fell into place on a few runs in the middle, I had no problem with gaining too much speed and was kinda in control(the trail being pretty dark probably helped me!).

Am going to try and get out again some evening this week.


----------



## Greg (Mar 8, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> Got in a couple solo hours this evening, I had a couple good runs and even more bad ones. Bottom line is that I just need to man up and just let them go and not worry about my speed. When everything fell into place on a few runs in the middle, I had no problem with gaining too much speed and was kinda in control(the trail being pretty dark probably helped me!).
> 
> Am going to try and get out again some evening this week.



You'll get there, Jeff. You're a lot better than you give yourself credit for. You've come a long way from the guy last year that was tentative even on Exhibition. It's just a LOT of repetition. BTW, were they still soft into the night? How late did you stay?

I felt some new things the past few weeks. The first being "lead change". I try not to get too into all the minute details of moguls skiing, but I'm starting to feel how lead change helps. Think: tucking your uphill knee behind your downhill knee. Today I also tried to really exaggerate the extension. While doing so, I felt like I was going slower. 2knees made an interesting comment while on the chair though. He said sometimes feeling slower means you're actually going faster, i.e. ski/snow contact. Not sure how accurate that was in my case, but it's interesting to think about. I did feel some DEEP absorption and then some equally tall extension from time to time today. I love that feeling, A&E.

Now if I can just get my hands to calm down and stay in position.... :-?


----------



## Madroch (Mar 8, 2010)

Wow... so jealous.  I am quite stiff though, so may have been tough.  The transitions may be enough to get me airborne this year.   Great pics-- looked sweet, 2knees looked huge on a couple of those.  Keep the pics coming.


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 8, 2010)

I wouldn't say they were getting icy, but you could hear some scraping coming from the ski in the trough, the tops were soft and heavy. Ended up skiing until 7


----------



## Greg (Mar 8, 2010)

2knees said:


> might not get it up till tomorrow.



Oh...BTW, that's what she said... :razz:


----------



## 2knees (Mar 8, 2010)

great pics greg.  I'll try to throw the vid up tonight.  

man, i havent pulled those airs out of the bag in 15 years or so.  the last time i even tried a daffy before today was when i blew my 2nd acl.  

but with soft landings and cool people to ski with, it just seemed ok to try.

great day for sure guys. i'm spent.


----------



## Greg (Mar 8, 2010)

MogulQueen said:


> Great pictures Greg!  You really made us look like we are serious contenders.



No trick photography there. You all were rippin'. I had a couple okay jumps earlier, but I lost my nerve at some point. I'm just happy I hit them at all. When I first saw them, I thought, "no way..."


----------



## MogulQueen (Mar 8, 2010)

Greg, where the heck were you when you took the picture of Gunbarrel?  It's a great picture, but did you climb up some building or tree?


----------



## jarrodski (Mar 9, 2010)

lower kicker feed back?  otherwise we'll start shaping the upper jumps


----------



## Greg (Mar 9, 2010)

MogulQueen said:


> Greg, where the heck were you when you took the picture of Gunbarrel?  It's a great picture, but did you climb up some building or tree?



Thanks! There's a spot where you can pull off on Ratlum right before the entrance. I kinda had to duck down between the trees to zoom in.



ishovelsnow said:


> lower kicker feed back?  otherwise we'll start shaping the upper jumps



I thought the left lower was great. Nice pop and not too far from the landing. Only tried the right one once, and I landed on the knuckle of the transition, but that was a confidence problem by me more than any flaw in the jump. Didn't hit that little one. The pre-built landing areas made all the difference.

The upper ones seem a little too set back with a bigger gap, but being steeper, there's an opportunity to carry more speed into them so maybe they'll be okay.

Nice work so far!


----------



## bvibert (Mar 9, 2010)

ishovelsnow said:


> lower kicker feed back?  otherwise we'll start shaping the upper jumps



I liked the skier's left kicker.  I didn't man up enough to hit the right one, and probably won't.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Mar 9, 2010)

Seriously kewl shots Greg !!  Geez   nice skiing by one and all  

i hope u guys r  ALL FEELING MUCH Better today


----------



## madriverjack (Mar 9, 2010)

Wow Gunny is looking sweet. I might have to do a Thursday trip.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 9, 2010)

madriverjack said:


> Wow Gunny is looking sweet. I might have to do a Thursday trip.



It will be well worth it!


----------



## MogulQueen (Mar 9, 2010)

ishovelsnow said:


> lower kicker feed back?  otherwise we'll start shaping the upper jumps



A chick's opinion.......the skiers left kicker was perfect.  On skiers right, however, I had ahard time making the transition on skiers.  I needed one less foot of flat area.  I tried to go straight at it but still could not clear it.  I did not attempt the middle.  Upper kickers seem like they are going to have a big transition.  It will be tough for the hacks like me.  All in all, the course is awesome.  NICE JOB!!!!!!!!!  Thanks!


----------



## 2knees (Mar 9, 2010)

lower kickers are awesome.  I can say that they handle crashes very well also.  I had a pretty nasty crash that could've been ugly but I came out pretty fine due to the nice sloped landing.


----------



## powhunter (Mar 9, 2010)

FN AYE!!!  Nice report...Wish I was there!!!  Way to break out the velveeta!!!


steveo


----------



## Greg (Mar 9, 2010)

Warp Daddy said:


> Seriously kewl shots Greg !!  Geez   nice skiing by one and all
> 
> i hope u guys r  ALL FEELING MUCH Better today



I was feeling great last night, but I suddenly feel like shit again. Gonna have to sit tight though. :roll: I might be really ill by Thursday if this keeps up...



madriverjack said:


> Wow Gunny is looking sweet. I might have to do a Thursday trip.





bvibert said:


> It will be well worth it!



Absolutely. Anyone that loves good bumps and is within 2 hours, has to try it out this week. Jarrod was telling me about a family we saw that gave Sundown a try yesterday afternoon on their way back from Stowe. They seemed to be enjoying it a lot, especially dad wearing the mogul pants! 



MogulQueen said:


> A chick's opinion.......the skiers left kicker was perfect.  On skiers right, however, I had ahard time making the transition on skiers.  I needed one less foot of flat area.  I tried to go straight at it but still could not clear it.  I did not attempt the middle.  Upper kickers seem like they are going to have a big transition.  It will be tough for the hacks like me.  All in all, the course is awesome.  NICE JOB!!!!!!!!!  Thanks!



I pretty much agree here. I think you could make the transition though, MQ. We all only gave it one go. However, moving it up a foot would make it consistent with the other jump.

God - I gotta find a way to get back out there one afternoon this week. I just have to. I might have to sign off AZ for a few days and just pound out the work. Tomorrow or Thursday, maybe...........


----------



## powbmps (Mar 9, 2010)

Muy bien!


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 9, 2010)

ishovelsnow said:


> lower kicker feed back?  otherwise we'll start shaping the upper jumps



my uneducated feedback-

skied left kicker a few times, right one twice.  Right isn't bad once you get over the fear of the bigger transition.  I got no style points but did make it to the downslope on the 2nd try on the right side

i think both kickers will produce some big air for anyone who wants it (see pics of Pat).  

After they salted the left kicker it was much faster.


----------



## Greg (Mar 9, 2010)

gmcunni said:


> After they salted the left kicker it was much faster.



That and probably the lower sun angle sped it up. All the bumps were a little faster on the last few runs.

Anyone remember when one of the younger terrain guys salted the landing for one of the comps?! :lol:


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 9, 2010)

Greg said:


> That and probably the lower sun angle sped it up. All the bumps were a little faster on the last few runs.



true, seemed like every hit on the left i was getting further down the landing. probably a combination of decreased fear and increased speed as snow firmed back up.


----------



## ta&idaho (Mar 9, 2010)

That first pic is a great perspective, and the view is beautiful -- no wonder you guys spend so much time skiing in CT!

Btw...nice airs everyone...I'm impressed.


----------



## jarrodski (Mar 9, 2010)

left side top jump finished... right side top jump will be changed to be similar


----------



## Greg (Mar 9, 2010)

ishovelsnow said:


> left side top jump finished... right side top jump will be changed to be similar



How far is the gap? Basically what we saw from the starter piles yesterday? Are you grooming the approaches and landings tonight?


----------



## 2knees (Mar 9, 2010)

ishovelsnow said:


> left side top jump finished... right side top jump will be changed to be similar



is it a total launching pad?????


----------



## bigbog (Mar 9, 2010)

Nice pics Greg.  "_Hero Bumps_"...


----------



## jaywbigred (Mar 9, 2010)

Damn that looks sick! Very jealous!

Camelback, are you seeing this? Get involved!


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 9, 2010)

just showed my daughter the pictures Greg took.  she asked why i was leaning back so much.  when i showed her Pat's pic she just said "WOW"


----------



## 2knees (Mar 9, 2010)

the cheeezzziest of all videos will go here.......



uploading now.  sorry guys that my batteries kicked it so it really isnt much.


----------



## frankm938 (Mar 9, 2010)

2knees said:


> the cheeezzziest of all videos will go here.......
> 
> 
> 
> uploading now.  sorry guys that my batteries kicked it so it really isnt much.



good skiing guys, but one thing i noticed was that the trannies looked really short (easy to over shoot).   think one of you guys can see if they will make them a little longer?  
if not, someone is gonna go too big and get f*#ked up


----------



## Greg (Mar 9, 2010)

2knees said:


> the cheeezzziest of all videos will go here.......
> 
> 
> 
> uploading now.  sorry guys that my batteries kicked it so it really isnt much.



:lol: Long live the spaffy. Holy moly... :roll: :lol:


----------



## severine (Mar 9, 2010)

Nice airs guys & gal!


----------



## bvibert (Mar 9, 2010)

2knees said:


> the cheeezzziest of all videos will go here.......
> 
> 
> 
> uploading now.  sorry guys that my batteries kicked it so it really isnt much.



Nice job Pat!


----------



## mondeo (Mar 9, 2010)

frankm938 said:


> good skiing guys, but one thing i noticed was that the trannies looked really short (easy to over shoot).   think one of you guys can see if they will make them a little longer?
> if not, someone is gonna go too big and get f*#ked up


That bottom one is short, but pretty steep. If they gave the left jump a bit more kick (like the middle jump, or the top left jump) and rolled over the knuckle to sort of blend the short steep transition with the flatter later transition, it should be good.


----------



## thorski (Mar 10, 2010)

Bumps on gunny were nice. lower middle jump was the only good one in my opinion. I think all the kickers should be like that one. 
Is it me or does it look like they are building a medium sized halfpipe in the middle of the terrain park.  Seriously it looked like it to me. A snowboarder with me said sundown would be awesome if it had a halfpipe. He said he didn't care for bumps and the park had too many rails for him.


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 10, 2010)

thorski said:


> Bumps on gunny were nice. lower middle jump was the only good one in my opinion. I think all the kickers should be like that one.
> Is it me or does it look like they are building a medium sized halfpipe in the middle of the terrain park.  Seriously it looked like it to me. A snowboarder with me said sundown would be awesome if it had a halfpipe. He said he didn't care for bumps and the park had too many rails for him.



there was a reference on their FB status about "the pipe" being open.


----------



## jarrodski (Mar 10, 2010)

thorski said:


> Bumps on gunny were nice. lower middle jump was the only good one in my opinion. I think all the kickers should be like that one.
> Is it me or does it look like they are building a medium sized halfpipe in the middle of the terrain park.  Seriously it looked like it to me. A snowboarder with me said sundown would be awesome if it had a halfpipe. He said he didn't care for bumps and the park had too many rails for him.



thorski... it is a hybrid of a mini pipe... hip(left) quarter pipe (right) into a steep short vert qp.  we dont have a cutter yet, but i feel as though its coming out pretty good.  Aaron is up there raking it out right now (10:12am)


----------



## 2knees (Mar 10, 2010)

thorski said:


> lower middle jump was the only good one in my opinion..




thats the AZ jump according to jarrod. :lol:


----------



## Glenn (Mar 10, 2010)

Did you get a new camera Greg? Those pics look sharp.


----------



## Madroch (Mar 10, 2010)

2knees said:


> thats the AZ jump according to jarrod. :lol:



works for me, seriously....


----------



## 2knees (Mar 10, 2010)

Madroch said:


> works for me, seriously....



me too!  i really didnt like hitting the other one, it was more peer pressure.


----------



## thorski (Mar 10, 2010)

ishovelsnow said:


> thorski... it is a hybrid of a mini pipe... hip(left) quarter pipe (right) into a steep short vert qp.  we dont have a cutter yet, but i feel as though its coming out pretty good.  Aaron is up there raking it out right now (10:12am)



That's awesome.


----------

